# P&H 30cm cube emersed Iwagumi attempt.



## spyder (18 Jun 2012)

Or sort of.   Been busy for the last few hours. 

I'm not one known for my rock and wood placement, so decided to try a little Iwagumi in a cube but keeping it as an emersed project. As I'm itching to plant a tank I decided an emersed one will be cheaper to setup up and keep running.   

Just in case I decide to flood it later on, I have used John Innes seed & cutting compost, not sure what number that is nowadays, capped with eco complete. Rocks from LFS.  I couldn't find any rocks big enough for my main stone so it's a little smaller than I hoped. I tried to leave good planting room between the rocks. I may have some issues with the raised substrate at the rear and drying out but I'm hoping once the staurogyne gets those roots down it'll be fine.

Plants so far are.

Staurogyne Repens
Pogostemon Helferi
Lilleaopsis Brasiliensis

2 wild cards, There's a few Vesuvius plantlets in there and a sprig of Alternathera.   

The front is reserved for a tub of http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/produ ... roduct=116  

I've stolen the light from my 60l Arc shrimp tank and replaced that with the 11w from the cube. I want lower light in that tank and the extra light will be better used on this emersed setup.

Grabbed a couple of quick shots.






And a little closer.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jun 2012)

Cool man,
looks great and i love the mini hairgrass so will be interesting to see how that fares emersed.
Mind you, im thinking you should flood it quick, in the photos above the fish is clearly gasping and itching to get into the tank   
Will watch with interest, i like the idea of it being a cheap way to run a planted 'tank'    wabi style almost.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## spyder (18 Jun 2012)

I need a reg to flood. When I get that I wanna save up for some dragon stone and Iwagumi my 60l. Need filter and luminaire too.

The guppies in the orb are always at the surface waiting for food when I'm in the garage messing around.

Will order mini HG and update once planted.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jun 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> The guppies in the orb are always at the surface waiting for food when I'm in the garage messing around.


i meant the pic of the fish on the bag!  
also, you must have fish everywhere.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Jun 2012)

Looks great spyder, keen to know how you get on with the banked substrate drying out as its an issue im currently pondering.
Is this totally covered as well or just the light over the top?  How often are you spraying?

Looking forward to watching this, couldnt be better timed!


----------



## spyder (18 Jun 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> spyder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I see.  Totally missed it. Too much vodka.   

The orb to the right is full of guppies I can't give away. My brother has got the aquarium bug again and has secured a 2nd hand 4 foot tank. I'm sure I can palm him off some guppies then I can shut the orb down or just planted it up emersed 

To the right of that is a struggling EC 30cm cube. I did have a journal for that one. It's got the light blonde guppies in that have mutated from the Biorb colony and lot's of quadricostatus plantlets from the main tank. To the right of that is the Aquastart 320, with 6 cpd's. Did have 2 oto's too but 1 gone MIA. Then there is the 125l in the living room and the 60l RCS tank in the hallway so I do suffer from MTS.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Looks great spyder, keen to know how you get on with the banked substrate drying out as its an issue im currently pondering.
> Is this totally covered as well or just the light over the top?  How often are you spraying?
> 
> Looking forward to watching this, couldnt be better timed!



I've got it tilted back a bit to start with to help the high spots a little. I sprayed with water from my EI tank until the front got moist with the tank level, then tilted it a little then sprayed a bit more. It was only covered with the glass when I shot it but now it is fully sealed with cling film. I will spray it daily with EI tank water around half 4 when I get in from work and let it have a 5 min breather. Light is set from 1pm to 10:30pm.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jun 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> Oh I see.  Totally missed it. Too much vodka.


mmm....im having a couple of cheeky voddies too, and on a school night   the mrs. is away   



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> To the right of that is a struggling EC 30cm cube. I did have a journal for that one. It's got the light blonde guppies in that have mutated from the Biorb colony and lot's of quadricostatus plantlets from the main tank. To the right of that is the Aquastart 320, with 6 cpd's. Did have 2 oto's too but 1 gone MIA. Then there is the 125l in the living room and the 60l RCS tank in the hallway so I do suffer from MTS.


MTS, no kidding!
Like easer, ill be interested to see how this pans out. Is your garage warm?


----------



## spyder (19 Jun 2012)

It's ambient, unheated and detached. Conservatory gets too warm and the garage is the only place I have space for it.


----------



## spyder (28 Jun 2012)

I have been fighting for the last hour or so with 1-2 grow pots of Eleocharis mini, and HC.   

Jut a few tufts of HC in front of front rocks and Eleo mini foreground. Later on I may have to move some of the central staurogyne and grow more HC in between rocks. Also added a couple of more pogo as I had visions of them failing again in my 125.

A few bad photo's. I seriously didn't think they were this bad at the time of shooting but too cream crackered to go re shoot. I must use tripod, I must use tripod.

Anyway.





Shocking aerial view





I've trimmed off the lilleaopsis since the first photo.   

Should have something more to report in a few weeks or so.

Keep em moist.


----------



## spyder (16 Jul 2012)

Two and a half weeks since the last photo I looked at this cube tonight and thought, hmm it's grown a little so decided to snap it to compare. Mini Hairgrass and HC seem to be doing well, Staurogyne has started doing it's thing and the Lilleaopsis Brasiliensis has recovered from it's trim. Will be time to tackle the 1st mini haircut soon.

The pogostemon is the troublesome plant so far. Some older growth dying off but plenty of fresh growth so it should pull through fine.

Added 3 sprigs of Tropica 53B behind the large rock.

Bad photo.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Jul 2012)

looking good mate, will be interested to see how the 53b goes.  Dont fancy trying to pick up all the bits after trimming the hair grass  :?


----------



## spyder (17 Jul 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> looking good mate, will be interested to see how the 53b goes.  Dont fancy trying to pick up all the bits after trimming the hair grass  :?



I hear ya. Flooding or partially flooding for the trim should be a wise move.

The 53b is established from the propagator, took it from there as it was hitting the lid.


----------

